# Hobie AI Insurance Help



## ammo (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am picking up my new Hobie AI tomorrow and I am trying to arrange insurance coverage for situations where the yak is intransit, stored at home and in use.
I want to cover situations like theft, damage while in use, damage while in transit etc.

I have rung almost every boat insurance company in Australia and no one wants to even offer me a quote for insurance because the vessel has to be considered a trimaran and not a kayak. Tried so far

RACV
Club Marine
GIO
QBE
Herbert Insurance
Tudor Insurance Australia
Heaps other...

A word of warning to anyone who has an AI insured as a kayak. According to the insurance companies a kayak is a single hull vessel powered by paddle.
A trimaran is a 3 hull vessel powered by wind. I know the AI can do both plus more but try getting an insurance company to understand that. 
Insuring an AI as a kayak does not sit easily with me, if i ever have to claim, they may not pay out. The insurance companies do not want to touch trimarans as they are apparently very high risk.

I can put the yak under my home policy with AAMI for $205/pa but it will not be covered while in use. 
I have contacted a couple of boat insurance brokers and most want to insure 40ft + vessels and not touch kayaks.

If anyone has any advice i would appreciate it.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

As these rigs get more expensive and include fancier options, perhaps there is a niche market there for insurance companies that might attract someone, but currently for them the risk is not well known, the pool of potential clients fairly small, they probably dont think its worth their while to be in the market.

Have you tried an insurance broker? or asked the Hobbie dealer? They might have a lead for you. (actually I'm surprised they dont offer insurance themselves)


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Hi mate, have you check with any of your local kayak or sailing clubs? They might be able to help. I know that insurance is offered through some accredited clubs.

Good luck mate.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi ammo, I looked into this a while ago and found similar, I then started to contact "Sporting Insurers", here is one responce;


> Thank you for your insurance enquiry. We will be able to help you obtain quotations for both your property and liability needs.
> 
> In terms of the property insurance, it will be hard to get an underwriter to cover you whilst on the water, however the other aspects will be no problems to insure. For us to be able to quote on your Kayak and fish equipment, are you able to send me an itemised list containing your equipment and the cost of each item or a rough break down. Eg Kayak $2,500 fishing equipment $2,000, etc. Just so we have a break down of what to cover you for.
> 
> ...


I asked about other insurance as well but I have edited it out, eg group insurance but it would be to much hassel. Anyway that may be a start for you, at the end of the day they were dealing with RACV etc but they did say they could get it. I was getting quotes from other sporting insurers at the same time and just found it to expencive to insure all my kayak/fishing stuff (over $600 a year for $10'000 worth of stuff) and at the same time other owners were simply adding there kayaks to there home insurance and depending on style of roof racks and how the kayak is attached, I have heard some car insurers will cover theft if it is from your car, worth checking as well and a heck of a lot cheaper.

Mitch and his Dad insured there PA's through RACV I think for around $160 for memory, not sure if that covered them when on the water ? 
Different sales rep may give a different quote, try under "sporting equipment", never know ?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I Have my PA insured with NRMA but my rods and fishing gear are on the household policy as portable items. Yak insurance as a boat was $280 PA for 5k (includes sounder gps etc)

Not sure about the whole trimaran thing, perhaps if one of the insurers is prepared to have a valuer look at the yak, then hopefully they would understand the minimal risk.

Cheers Dave


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

I've got my PA insured with NRMA. Its the same as JCs, $280 a year for $5700. (Yak & Trailer). Ronnie.


----------



## ammo (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the advice.

I am going to try the clubs option and also the sports insurance broker for a longer term solution.

Can i ask anyone who has an AI whether they have it insured and if so who with and what sort of policy?

AAMI told me they can cover the AI as a kayak irrespective of whether its a trimaran hull or not, as sports equipment under my contents insurance, but my cart will not be covered as it is considered a boat trailer. With AAMI I am covered in transit and at home, just not in use. Until my policy comes up for renewal i am going ahead with this.


----------



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Ammo

I put my AI on house hold contents insurance as sporting goods. this is with NRMA which probably is not in your state, but seemed the cheapest option for limited cover as in theft, fire etc, with some cover whilst in use.

Have fun with the new machine.


----------



## Bruce2125 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have two Hobie AI's (2008 and 2011) and both are fully insured with NRMA Boat Insurance. I checked with them after I saw other posts where it was claimed that the AI could not be insured because it was a 'trimaran'. Ocean going tris are a huge insurance gamble because of the risk of capsize at sea. HOWEVER, despite being told initially by the NRMA Boat Insurance call centre that the AI would not be covered, a senior underwriter with sailing experience later agreed that the AI should not and would not be excluded as it was clearly in a different class to 'trimarans'. She was going to educate the call centre staff about the AI/TI and even agreed to look into the issue of lay up cover (currently restricted to AI's on trailers) after I pointed out that an AI in a harken hoister in a locked garage was more secure than one outside on a trailer. The moral of the story is to insist on the call centre referring the Insurance application to a senior underwriter if there is an issue. Other insurance companies such as Marine Hull also reject the AI at the call centre but WILL provide full cover on referral to a senior underwriter. Hopefully the message will eventually filter down to the call centre script writers and web designers to cater for this type of craft. Common sense prevails at last!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Bruce2125 said:


> I have two Hobie AI's (2008 and 2011) and both are fully insured with NRMA Boat Insurance. I checked with them after I saw other posts where it was claimed that the AI could not be insured because it was a 'trimaran'. Ocean going tris are a huge insurance gamble because of the risk of capsize at sea. HOWEVER, despite being told initially by the NRMA Boat Insurance call centre that the AI would not be covered, a senior underwriter with sailing experience later agreed that the AI should not and would not be excluded as it was clearly in a different class to 'trimarans'. She was going to educate the call centre staff about the AI/TI and even agreed to look into the issue of lay up cover (currently restricted to AI's on trailers) after I pointed out that an AI in a harken hoister in a locked garage was more secure than one outside on a trailer. The moral of the story is to insist on the call centre referring the Insurance application to a senior underwriter if there is an issue. Other insurance companies such as Marine Hull also reject the AI at the call centre but WILL provide full cover on referral to a senior underwriter. Hopefully the message will eventually filter down to the call centre script writers and web designers to cater for this type of craft. Common sense prevails at last!


Hi Bruce, If you do not mind, how much did it cost, how much for, and just what, where and when are they covered? Being a vessel, do they include equipment being carried if they also cover them when in use?


----------



## Bruce2125 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just over $200 per boat, replacement value, $100 excess, covered for storage, transit and use. You would probably need to add specific cover for any additional 'equipment' i.e. fish finders, rods etc if these were not already insured under your contents policy. Note that the premium will vary dependant on age and other policies held. (I am over 50 and have Cars and Home/Contents also insured with NRMA).

Good luck


----------



## surfishly (Apr 27, 2008)

just a hint dont forget if your stuff is lost or stolen insurance companies will always ask for evidence of ownership (eg reciepts photos manuals etc ) just because you might of listed some items doesnt mean they will accept that you owned them unless you provide proof of ownership , best method is photo everything you own put on a 2 usb s and store them in 2 different safe places


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

I have my AI & TI covered in with my home and contents insurance by Allianz, and before anybody starts! yes they know exactly what type of kayak it is and how big it is and what it is used for. I had to itemise all my 'toys' (kayaks, fishing, diving and cycling gear) and they covered them all for an extra premium. they are covered whilst on my property, in transit and anywhere in Australia whilst not in use. The example given was if I had been out sailing and then 'parked' on the beach and someone stole it whilst I wasn't looking then it's covered. I just have to remember if I run into pirates then I have to talk them into letting me beach the yak before they make off with it! :lol:


----------

